# Built in battery mods



## @cliff (4/5/17)

Hi guys,
I am interested in a built in battery mod, not sure what to look at. I have been using my Smok Stick V8 and would like more control on wattage etc.

I had a look at the RX mini, Snowolf mini? What else is out there and who has some experience with them?

Looking to put my Big baby beast on top for now and then get another atty later on and maybe even a RTA?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Vapes (4/5/17)

Eleaf ipower 80w, been using it for 8 months now long battery life. Or if u need more power the eleaf istick 200w QC, its just like the ipower but with more watts

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (4/5/17)

I can also recommend the Sigelei J150, 150W device with preheat adjustment, all temp modes you can dream of and more than enough power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/5/17)

I agree with @Bear_Vapes 
I own an ipower for about year now. 5000mah bat and R680 price tag. Cant go wrong. Also i am VERY clumsy, so i drop the mod at least once weak and its still going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (4/5/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I agree with @Bear_Vapes
> I own an ipower for about year now. 5000mah bat and R680 price tag. Cant go wrong. Also i am VERY clumsy, so i drop the mod at least once weak and its still going strong


I see it won't take a 24.5mm atty though, think I can go up to 22mm without overhang.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff (4/5/17)

Oh and where did you see them for R680?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> I see it won't take a 24.5mm atty though, think I can go up to 22mm without overhang.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Check out the QC200 one, same 5000 bat but its fatter, 25mm width. They go for around 800


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Oh and where did you see them for R680?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Vape Cartel bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (4/5/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> I see it won't take a 24.5mm atty though, think I can go up to 22mm without overhang.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Im using a serpent mini 25mm tank on ipower the overhang is so little you cant even notice it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (5/5/17)

Istick qc fits 25mm and cheap


----------

